# Door barging



## Very muddy (Jun 8, 2012)

I haven't posted on here for a while as I've turned into a lurker not a poster! 

Monty is 15 mths and absolutely loves being outside and would be perfectly happy to live outside (but he doesn't)!

He gets so excited about being outside when anyone even ventures near the back door he rushes over and squashes his nose right in the door jam and cries. If you even open the door a crack he barges at it in a rush to get out. 

We've tried the whole opening it and closing it immediately if he barges at it, then opening it and closing etc etc etc but no joy. 'Sit, stay' doesn't work either he's just in a rush to explore outside. Any ideas would be gratefully received. I'm worried I'm going to squash his head by accident. 

X


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Leave a lead on him with no loop just let it drag that was you are always set up to do boundary training. Use that to reinforce the stay, open the door and reinforce the stay, if he moves he can't go far as he is on lead. You can do this on your own or with someone doing the lead work as you control the door. 


Claim the door, if he charges at it take the lead and remove him, or just body block to door pushing him back with you presence. 


When you are going out and taking him with you, put him in a sit stay, step out and then hold him in the stay with the lead as loose as possible, only rotten to coracle and put back, you want him to stay not be held back. Then invite him to fallow. Do this on the way back into the house or through any door you don't want him charging through. 

It takes time but if you keep reinforcing it, you should be able to put him in a sit stay and go out leaving to door open put the bin out and come back in without him moving.


----------

